# eastern dwarf tree frog care sheet????



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

i cant find a care sheet for these little guys any one help???


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

A Latin name might help.


----------



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

Litoria fallax


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you in Britain as I haven`t seen these here?


----------



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

yes i saw them at my local pet store today and they informed me they were eastern dwarf tree frogs. they had them housed with grays tree frogs and fbts


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, thats really unusual are they sure that they are not American Green Treefrogs?


----------



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

are agt larger?
the ones he showed me wher about 2cm nose to vent


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know,I have never seen an Eastern Dwarf Treefrog,they are so unusual.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

What was the pet shop? If they have a website with pics maybe somebody could identify them or better still, pop in the shop and have a nosey.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't find a sheet, as such, but this might be useful: leaf green tree frogs - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I still reeeeeeeally want to know what shop has got these in, would love a pair


----------



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for your help ill pop in later and ask someone who knows what there talking about this is the pic off there website.

http://www.prestwoodpetzone.com/reptiles/productimages/3630GTF.jpg


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks like an american green tree frog to me to be honest


----------



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

probably are he called them dwarf green tree frogs but there probably just juvi's how big would my viv have to be for 2 of them


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, that an American Green Tree frog, I've seen prestwood before, loads of stuff seems to be labelled up wrong there, just look at their website (unless they have changed it now)


----------



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> Yeah, that an American Green Tree frog, I've seen prestwood before, loads of stuff seems to be labelled up wrong there, just look at their website (unless they have changed it now)


i agree they had gold dust day geckos labelled as golden geckos the other day :devil:


----------

